# Minnows - good feeder fish or not??



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

are minnows ok to feed? that is all my LFS had that wasn't a goldfish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It depends... There are many types of minnows, of course all of which can carry parasites, and then there are Rosy Red minnows, which are the most common minnows sold in pet stores, and they also carry thiaminise (sp?) which is found in the goldfish family and stunts the growth of your piranha.

If they aren't Rosies, still quarantine them for 4 weeks to be sure that they aren't carrying parasites that could affect your piranha.

I'd just stay away from feeder fish altogether.....but that's my choice.
~Taylor~


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

If you do feel like feeding just make sure to quarintine and your sould be ok. and like the post before says if they are from the gold fish family best to aviod them all togeather.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Minnows are unsuitable as they contain Thiaminase, like all commonly used feeders from that Cyprinid family, such as Goldfish, Koi, Rosy Reds, Barbs and Danio's.

Suitable are Characins (Tetra's), Livebearers (Guppies, Mollies, Swordtails) and Cichlids.
Still quarantaine them first for at least 10 days: any fish can contain potentially dangerous diseases or parasites.


----------

